# Seeking Jib Traveler Advice



## dougc (Oct 23, 2000)

Okay, you brilliant SailNet racers, here''s a nice brain twister...

MISSION: Design a traveler for the jib clew. The range of the trav needs to move from the cabin top out to the rail, which is a 12" drop. Traveler needs to be adjustable under sail.

PRIMARY PURPOSE: To set jib/gennie angle of attack based on wind conditions.
SECONDARY PURPOSE: To dump the clew in puffs, like the main traveler.

Of course, as always, should you or any of your designers are caught, SailNet will disavow any knowledge of your existance. Good luck, Jim.


----------

